# So long, Billie



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

So long until we see you again, "little boy", "momma's baby", "the tiniest hero".

You were a very good boy and your mom misses you terribly. I do too. Your easy-going shy nature belied your mix of GSD and Beagle. You were a delight to have in our family and you readily accepted Odin, and Frigga into your life as you did me. Acceptance was your watchword. I have seen a dog set an example before and you did so as well. How can one be less than tolerant when you had it so much a part of you for us to see every day? 

Did you save your mom that day on the road? We think so. You could've gotten out of the way of that pickup truck but instead you ran into your mom and pushed her off the road. For that you lost your spleen and nearly your life. You never fully recovered and suffered all the years you had left and they were too short. We know that there waits for us at the bridge a pint-sized hero with all the honors due one so brave.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

God speed Billie. We all will miss you.









PS: Good to see you back, friend.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to read that you lost Billie. My condolences to you and your wife and others who loved him. He sounds like a remarkable boy!!!








Rest in Peace Billie!!!


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for your lost. May the memories you share bring you peace and comfort during these difficult times! Rest in Peace Billie!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Billie. I hope he is running free over the bridge, still watching over you.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry tht Billie's life was so short and difficult. I'm sure it was also full of good times with his family.

Run free of pain little Billie. Your family holds you in their hearts.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family as you grieve through this difficult time. Tell your wife that Billie is still looking out for her from up above. I do believe that honest and true love is eternal. The love between your Billie and your family will always exist, even though it may seem like you are separated from him right now. 

Run free Billie, you little hero!


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest in peace sweet Billie. im sure you are still watching over your momma. 

im soo soo sorry!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you and your family on the loss of one so noble. RIP sweet Billie.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Until you meet again, run and play at the bridge little Hero!







Billie


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your kind words. They mean alot to both of us.


----------

